# Pied Split fallow WF paired with Fallow Pearl split WF



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

ok so i have a pied male split to fallow and split WF, that i want to pair up with a fallow pearl split WF female, Will i be getting a high percent of visuals from these 2 paired up? What percentage of WF fallow babies will i be getting? thanks


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

here's the results  assuming there's no hidden splits of course!


Mother:Fallow Pearl Split To Whiteface
Fatheried Split To Fallow Whiteface

male offspring:
13% Whiteface Split To Fallow Pied {X2: Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Fallow Pied {X2: Pearl}
25% Grey Split To Fallow Pied Whiteface {X2: Pearl}
13% Fallow Whiteface Split To Pied {X2: Pearl}
13% Fallow Split To Pied {X2: Pearl}
25% Fallow Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
13% Whiteface Split To Fallow Pied
13% Grey Split To Fallow Pied
25% Grey Split To Fallow Pied Whiteface
13% Fallow Whiteface Split To Pied
13% Fallow Split To Pied
25% Fallow Split To Pied Whiteface

the calculator i used is a cockatiel virtual breeder - http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! for all your help


----------

